

Feedly pro - available for all - mocy
http://blog.feedly.com/2013/08/26/feedly-pro-available-for-all/

======
prawojaz
Available for all, at $5 per month you mean. There is a subtle differences
between "all" and "all that can pay", isn't it :)

